# Sonohysterogram/hysterosalpingogram



## BRETT (Apr 11, 2012)

HELP!!!
If the physician is performing a Sonohysterogram (76831 & 58340) can you also code the 74740?  The physician is introducing saline into both the uterus and the tubes.
Also, if a complete pelvic ultrasound is done prior to the SonoHsg - can you code a 76856 too?

Thanks!


----------

